# Warum Ufergräben mit Ufermatten?



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (28. Juni 2021)

Was ICH nicht verstehe ist, warum manche Leute Ufergräben mit Pflanzen bauen. Mit einer Ufermatte, die durch Saugen aus dem Hauptteich die Ufergrabenpflanzen bewässert (die Kapillarsperre ganz außen verhindert gottlob das Schlimmste).

Die Ufermatte saugt doch auch umgekehrt, vom nährstoffreichen Ufergraben in den Teich hinein.

Und das "Saugen aus dem Teich" in den Ufergraben führt doch dazu, dass man phosphatreiches Frischwasser in den Teich nachfüllen muss.

Da ist es doch sinnvoller, wenn ich Teich und Ufergraben durch die Kapillarsperre völlig trenne und Frischwasser zur Pflanzenbewässerung (!) nur im Ufergraben nachfülle? Isn't it?


----------



## Turbo (28. Juni 2021)

Salü
Mir gefällt der Teich mit Ufergraben viel besser.
 
Nebst ca. 8m3 Regenwassersammelbecken habe ich gutes Quellwasser für die Nachspeisung.
Würde sofort wieder einen Ufergraben bauen.
Kann so den Teich schön aushungern. Dadurch fast keine Algen.
Mein Ufergraben braucht keine separate Düngergaben. Das aus dem Wasser reicht.
LG
Patrik


----------



## Knipser (28. Juni 2021)

Grauhaarfrosch schrieb:


> Was ICH nicht verstehe ist, warum manche Leute Ufergräben mit Pflanzen bauen. Mit einer Ufermatte, die durch Saugen aus dem Hauptteich die Ufergrabenpflanzen bewässert (die Kapillarsperre ganz außen verhindert gottlob das Schlimmste).
> 
> Die Ufermatte saugt doch auch umgekehrt, vom nährstoffreichen Ufergraben in den Teich hinein.
> 
> ...



Hallo.
Nein, Ufermatte saugt nicht umgekehrt, fließt nur in eine Richtung nach Draußen weil dort Wassermangel herscht und Verbraucher ( Pflanzen ) stehen - es fehlt einfach der Gegendruck, bei mir sogar erwünscht und brauche nicht gießen. Regenwasser der im Teich fällt gleicht zum  Teil den Verlust wieder aus. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo Grauhaarfrosch,

Das wird ganz schön heiss im Ufergraben ohne Pflanzen, ob da weniger verdampft und nachzieht sei mal dahingestellt.
Schau doch mal dein Wasser an, ob es überhaupt viel Phosphat hat. 
Meiner Meinung wird umgekehrt ein Schuh draus. In einem Ufergraben kannst du Pflanzen setzen, die viele Nährstoffe brauchen, du kannst sogar düngen, ohne dass es im Teich Algen gibt.

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## Annett (28. Juni 2021)

Moin. 

Wenn der Teich und der Ufergraben korrekt angelegt sind (Höhenunterschiede peinlichst beachten!), kann das Wasser nur dann vom Ufergraben in den Teich gezogen werden, wenn es dort höher als im Teich steht. 
Das passiert nur, wenn bei Regen Wasser vom Garten in den Ufergraben läuft. Genau deshalb sollte man mit der ganz außen sitzenden Kapillarsperre verhindern, dass dies passiert. Und wenn es doch passiert, sollte ich schnellstmöglich Wasser aus dem Ufergraben entfernen oder den Teich soweit auffüllen, dass er im Niveau wieder oberhalb Ufergraben liegt. Wasser aus dem Garten ist defintiv im nährstoffreichen Ufergraben besser aufgehoben als im nährstoffarmen Teich. 
Unser Teich liegt etwas höher als das Umland. Bevor da Wasser vom Garten in den Teich läuft, ist unser Keller und der halbe Hof schon leicht Unterwasser. Und das Dorf großteils schlicht abgesoffen.


----------



## Kolja (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

noch als Ergänzung:
Der Ufergraben braucht einen Abfluss, damit zuviel Wasser (Regen, Einschwemmungen) kontrolliert ablaufen kann und das Niveau nicht über das Teichniveau kommt.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (28. Juni 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Nebst ca. 8m3 Regenwassersammelbecken habe ich gutes Quellwasser für die Nachspeisung.
> Patrik



Regenwasser,  echt jetzt. Das hat doch bis zu 1 g/l Phosphat (von Saharastaub,  Felderstaub,  etc).


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (28. Juni 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Nein, Ufermatte saugt nicht umgekehrt, fließt nur in eine Richtung nach Draußen.  Willi



Da sagt die graue Theorie was Anderes.  Der Wasserstand in Teich und Ufergraben ist immer gleich hoch (Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren), außer wenn Sonne oder Sonne und Pflanzen es irgendwo stärker zum Verdunsten bringen oder Wasser mit der Badekleidung entfernt wird. 

Liegt der Teich in der Sonne und der Graben im Frühling pflanzenlos im Schatten,
dann wird Wasser reingesaugt. 

Ist außen eine höhere Düngesalzkonzentration als im Teich, dann fließen Salzlösungen nach innen (Prinzip der Diffusion und der Osmose). In der vegetationslosen Zeit 

???


----------



## gerd43 (28. Juni 2021)

Ich habe meinen neuen Teich ebenfalls mit einem Ufergraben versehen. Teich und Ufergraben haben je einen Überlauf, wobei der  im Ufergraben ca. 10mm tiefer liegt als der im Teich. Nach kräftigem Regen kann man gut beobachten, dass der Ufergraben mehrere Tage überläuft und der Wasserspiegel im Teich langsam abfällt. An Stellen im Ufergraben, an denen offenes Wasser steht, sieht man deutlich, dass dort der Wasserspiegel durch Verbrauch / Verdunstung der Pflanzen immer etwas niedriger ist. Mein Eindruck: Das System funktioniert!

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Turbo (28. Juni 2021)

GrauhaarfroschMobil schrieb:


> Regenwasser, echt jetzt. Das hat doch bis zu 1 g/l Phosphat (von Saharastaub, Felderstaub, etc).



Pssst... Nicht so laut. Mein Teich hat das noch nicht gemerkt. 
Ganzjährig kaum Algen und den zugewanderten Tieren passt es. 
2-3x pro Jahr vielleicht auch häufiger wird mit kalkhaltigem, gutem Quellwasser nachgefüllt. Damit Mineralien rein kommen. 
Teich wie auch Ufergraben haben einen Überlauf.


----------



## Annett (28. Juni 2021)

Ich fülle unseren armen, mit einem Teilufergraben ausgestatteten Teich seit Jahren mit Leitungswasser auf. Da passiert rein gar nichts.
Liegt daran, dass unser Wasser einfach wenig Nitrat enthält.
 
Wieviel P drin ist, weiß ich nicht. Da Algen aktuell aber null Chancen haben, ist mir das ehrlich gesagt völlig schnuppe.
Früher habe ich Regenwasser aus der Tonne umgeleitet. Ich hab aber erstens keine Lust mehr, ständig die Tonne zu reinigen, damit das Wasser nicht zu viele Nährstoffe hat. Und zum anderen wäre es mittlerweile zu weich. 
Die Erstbefüllung erfolgte aus einem extrem kalkhaltigem Tiefbrunnen. Daher war Regenwasser in den ersten Jahren die beste Lösung.


----------



## Peter S (28. Juni 2021)

Moin
Ich habe 2008 mit Hilfe von Naturagart einen Uferwall gebaut. Der Ufergraben war nach 2 Jahren so mit den Rizomen von __ Lilien verwachsen das ich nichts mehr pflanzen konnte  und die Pflanzen die Rizomen hatten haben alle anderen Pflanzen verkümmern lassen.  Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig als umzubauen. Jetzt habe ich einen 15 qm grossen Pflanzenteich. Der Graben wurde zum Blumenbeet umgebaut. Das Wasser aus dem Trommler fliesst durch Keramikschaum. Wo die Milchsäurebakterien ihre Arbeit tun. Jetzt wird das Wasser durch den Pflanzenteich geleitet. Hier wachsen Unterwasserpflanzen und ein Gürtel aus Zwerghechtkraut.  Welches durch das gewaltige düngen der Fische und Futter auf eine Höhe von 1,30 Meter kommt. Ich habe ein Schicht von ca. 20 cm Unterwasserpflanzen. Im Sommer habe ich so gut wie keine Algen im Koiteich. 
Natürlich ist der Koiteich vom Pflanzenteich durch ein 4 cm Maschennetz getrennt. So das junge Kois noch hin und her schwimmen können, aber die Großen nicht. Bei Interesse kann ich gern mal ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## Rhz69 (28. Juni 2021)

GrauhaarfroschMobil schrieb:


> Regenwasser,  echt jetzt. Das hat doch bis zu 1 g/l Phosphat (von Saharastaub,  Felderstaub,  etc).



Wo hast du den den Werte her? 1 mg/L fände ich schon zuviel.
Ich hab mal ne Messung hier im Forum angefragt, nach Saharastaubregen, hat keiner Phosphat gefunden. Ich auch nicht. Der Himmel bei mir war rot an dem Tag. Mein Teich lebt auch gut mit Regenwasser, aber über eine Zisterne und mit ein paar Kalk/Dolomitsteinen im Teich zum Härte behalten.
Aber schau dir mal den Thread hier an, das könnten so deine Vorstellungen sein.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/eine-lange-geschichte.51256/

Nen schönen Abend
Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2021)

Peter S schrieb:


> Bei Interesse kann ich gern mal ein paar Bilder machen.


War das jetzt eine Frage?
Wenn ja, 

raus mit dir und vergiss nicht die Fotoknipse, ohne brauchst du gar nicht wieder kommen.


----------



## Peter S (28. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich wüßte wie ....


----------



## Peter S (28. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich wüßte wie, hätte ich das getan


----------



## Peter S (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## Peter S (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## Peter S (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## samorai (28. Juni 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach betrachten viele die Ufermatten nur als saugendes "Ungetüm".
Dabei ist sie so hervorragend für Teiche und Pflanzen Filter geeignet.
Die Ufermatte kann z B sofort für eine Anreicherung von Aneroben Bakterien sorgen und stellt so ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Aneroben und Aneroben Bakterien in einem Pflanzen Filter bereit, wozu nur Pflanzen eine Zeit lang brauchen.
Ich gehe sogar so weit das sich im oder unterhalb des schwarzen Teil der Ufermatte Anerobe Bakterien bilden und im grünen Bereich Aerobe Bakterien bilden, weil dort ein großer Teil an Sauerstoff und auch CO2 durch Biologie ( Biofilm oder Algen) sich in den vielen Fasern verfaengt.

Ich denke die Ufermatte hat viel mehr Vorteile wie Nachteile und was ist denn Überhaupt der Nachteil, das Wasser saugen ist mit der richtigen Kappilarsperre doch Haendelbar.


----------



## Peter S (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## Peter S (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## Peter S (28. Juni 2021)

Wie gesagt der ganze Graben war voll mit Rizomen. Ich habe sie teilweise zersägt. Die Rizomen waren kurz davor on den Teich zu kriechen. Dann wäre es noch schlimmer. Schau dir meine 3 Videos an, die ich hochgeladen habe. Wenn das kein Pflanzenfilter ist  was dann. Ich habe keine Algen. Alle 2 Jahre kommt der Koiarzt Dr. NEUHAUS um nach dem rechten zu sehen. Seine Aussage : Wenn meine Kinder alt genug sind werde ich mir einen Koiteich zulegen, der wird sehr ähnlich wie der ihre. Das ist doch mal ein Lob, einer von 5 Koitierärzten in Deutschland sagt das zu mir.


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2021)

Sehr sehr schön, Respekt 
Und das betrifft nicht nur den Pflanzfilter.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (15. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach betrachten viele die Ufermatten nur als saugendes "Ungetüm".  (…) Ich denke die Ufermatte hat viel mehr Vorteile wie Nachteile und was ist denn Überhaupt der Nachteil, das Wasser saugen ist mit der richtigen Kappilarsperre doch Haendelbar.



Also ich Theoretiker, der erst seinen Schwimmteich bauen muss, sehe das komplett anders:

Kapillares Saugen kann eine Fehlerquelle sein, wenn ein Teich Wasser verliert oder mit neuen Nährstoffen von außen aufgedüngt wird.

Die physikalischen Vorgänge hiezu sind die Effekte…

A) Wasserausgleich nach dem Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren (siehe dazu https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren )

B) Saugen aufgrund des Kapillareffekts (Kapillarität) ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapillarit%C3%A4t ) auch gegen die Schwerkraft nach oben (unter anderem so gelangt Wasser aus dem Boden an die Spitzen der Bäume) und auch in tiefere Areale aufgrund des Hebereffekts ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heber_(Gerät) )

C) Wassertransport aufgrund thermischer Konvektion des Wassers ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konvektion )

D) Mineralstofftransport im Wasser, das durch die Effekte A) B) und C) den Ort wechselt

E) Mineralstofftransport aufgrund von Konzentrationsunterschieden (Diffusion)

Meist wirken alle 5 Effekte gleichzeitig bis sich ein Gleichgewichtszustand einstellt!


Betrachten wir einen Teich mit einem umlaufenden Wassergraben, der mit dem Teich durch eine kapillar wirkende Ufermatte oder ein Wasserrohr verbunden ist. In den Wassergraben schwappt Wasser, wenn ein Sprung ins kühlende Nass zu Wellen geführt hat oder durch umpumpen oder gelangt durch die oben angeführten Effekte hinein .

Der maximale Wasserspiegel im Teich wird sich dort einstellen, wo der tiefste Ort der Verbindung nach außen ist, also beim Überlauf des Teichs, der Wasserspiegel des Grabens, wo der Überlauf des Grabens ist. Damit der Effekt A) nicht Wasser vom Graben in den Teich rinnen lässt soll der Überlauf des Grabens nicht höher sein als der Überlauf des Teichs sondern besser tiefer.

Bei einem Starkregenereignis wird der erste Wasserschwall den Teich über den Teichüberlauf verlassen und der Teichwasserspiegel wird langsamer durch den Effekt A) in Richtung Graben bis zum Überlauf des Grabens abgesenkt. Der maximale Wasserspiegel im Teich wird sich also langsam dort einstellen, wo der tiefste Ort der Verbindung nach außen ist, also beim tieferen Überlauf des GRABENS.

Im Laufe des Sommers verdunstet mehr Wasser als in den Teich hineinregnet, also wird der Wasserspiegel von Teich und Graben unter den Überlauf des Grabens sinken. Durch die Verdunstung der Pflanzen wird der Wassergraben dann einen gering tieferen Wasserstand haben als der Teich und der Hebereffekt transportiert Wasser in den Wassergraben.

Wird dann den dürstenden Pflanzen Wasser im Graben gegeben, so transportiert Effekt A Wasser in den Teich samt darin gelöster Nährstoffe. Wird Wasser im Teich nachgefüllt, so gelangen oft Phosphat über das Nachfüllwasser in den Teich und lässt Algen gedeihen.

Liegt die Teichfläche im Sonnenlicht im Schatten, so verdunstet im Teich mehr Wasser als im Wassergraben und der Teichspiegel sinkt. Prozess A) saugt dann Wasser von außen nach, gleichzeitig steigt wärmeres Wasser aufgrund von B) in allen gemäß C) wassergefüllten Kapillaren nach oben und das jeweils nährstoffreichere Wasser düngt dann das andere Wasser auf.

Liegt der Graben im Sonnenlicht und der Teich im Schatten, so verdunstet mehr Wasser im Graben (an der Oberfläche und bei den Blättern der dort wachsenden Pflanzen), abgehendes Wasser wird durch die Effekte A) und B) aus dem Teich nachgesaugt. Das versorgt die dort wachsenden Pflanzen mit Wasser.

Der Kapillareffekt wirkt dann, wenn Wasser in feine Hohlräume, die als Kapillaren wirken, hochgesaugt wird. So befeuchtetes Substrat verliert dann Wasser durch schieres Ausrinnen nach dem Heberprinzip, durch Wasseraufnahme durch Pflanzenwurzeln oder durch Verdunsten. Eine sogenannte "Kapillarsperre" ist das Unterbinden des Kapillareffekts, indem die Verbindung von Teichinnenseite mit der Teichaußenseite ohne Kapillaren, also ohne Feinsand, Humus oder Wurzelräume ist, also mit Grobschotter oder einem Mörtelwulst oder dort nur eine in den Luftraum ragende Folie (oder diese an einem Uferband) ist. Die Kapillarsperre ist oft (aber leider nicht immer) gleichzeitig eine Wurzelsperre.


----------



## Knipser (15. Juli 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch als Ergänzung:
> Der Ufergraben braucht einen Abfluss, damit zuviel Wasser (Regen, Einschwemmungen) kontrolliert ablaufen kann und das Niveau nicht über das Teichniveau kommt.


Hallo, mein Filtergraben hat einen leicht gepumpten Einlauf mit Ablauf zum Hauptteich der auch bepflanzt ist u. belüftet wird. Willi


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2021)

@Grauhaarfrosch
Tja, das eine ist die graue Theorie und das andere die Praxis. Zeig mir den Teich mit umlaufenden Ufergraben, wo der Teich in der Mitte Schatten hat und der Ufergraben in der Sonne liegt. Hat der Teich dann eine Insel mit Baum in der Mitte?
Niemand sagt, dass du eine Ufermatte in deinen Teich legen musst.
Du musst auch überhaupt keinen Teich bauen. Oder nicht nach dem NG-Prinzip.
Ich werde aber das Gefühl nicht los, du möchtest die jahrelangen ERFAHRUNGEN vieler Teichbesitzer mit deinen theoretischen Ausführungen klein reden. Oder anzweifeln. Oder was auch immer.

Ein bisschen Hirnschmalz sollte man tatsächlich beim Betrieb eines Schwimmteiches besitzen und nicht stark nährstoffhaltiges Wasser im Ufergraben über das Niveau des Teiches nachfüllen.
Genauso, wie man je nach vorhandenen Nachfüllquellen (Regenwasser/Brunnen/Trinkwasser) die wichtigsten Werte kennen sollte und eben da nachfüllt, wo es Sinn macht, ohne sich eine unnötige Algenblüte anzulachen.

@Knipser
Bitte den Ufergraben keinesfalls mit einem Filtergraben verwechseln. Das sind grundsätzlich zwei paar Schuhe!
Ersterer ist eher "Deko", zweiterer soll Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern und ist damit grundsätzlich mit weniger nährstoffreichem Wasser gefüllt als ein Ufergraben, der mit Mutterboden als Substrat befüllt wird.


----------



## samorai (15. Juli 2021)

Hat der "Frosch" auch einen Vornamen?
Baue erstmal deinen Teich!

Du hast gefragt und ich habe geantwortet und nun willst Du einen alten Teichianer erklären wie ne Kappilarsperre funktioniert?
Ich glaube das kaum.
Also du musst erstmal dahin kommen wo ich schon bin.

Falls es mal irgendwann bei dir los gehen sollte und es tauchen Fragen auf , schicke ich dir gerne diesen Smiley : 

Theorie ist schön, Praxis ist die Haerte.

Viel Spaß bei deinem SW.


----------



## Turbo (15. Juli 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Baue erstmal deinen Teich!


Böser Ron


----------



## Knipser (15. Juli 2021)

@Knipser
Bitte den Ufergraben keinesfalls mit einem Filtergraben verwechseln. Das sind grundsätzlich zwei paar Schuhe!
Ersterer ist eher "Deko", zweiterer soll Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser filtern und ist damit grundsätzlich mit weniger nährstoffreichem Wasser gefüllt als ein Ufergraben, der mit Mutterboden als Substrat befüllt wird.[/QUOTE]

Hallo Annett, dass das 2 paar Schuhe sind, wusste ich nicht ( pardon ), was Filtergraben ist weiß ich - ich dachte Ufergraben u. Filtergraben wären das Gleiche, nichts für Ungut. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2021)

Alles gut Willi.
Deswegen hab ich es extra nochmal so deutlich geschrieben. Zu dieser Verwechslung kommt es leider häufiger.
Deshalb ist es so wichtig, den richtigen Begriff zu verwenden. Sonst pumpt am Ende wirklich noch jemand Wasser durch den Ufergraben in den Teich und wundert sich über die vielen Algen...


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2021)

Mein neuer Ufergraben als Filtergraben...


----------



## Rhz69 (16. Juli 2021)

Hallo Günther,

Schöne Betrachtung, um das ganze etwas praxisnäher zu machen.
Da der Ufergraben flacher als der Teich ist, heizt er sich deutlich schneller auf, als der Teich daneben. Damit bleiben als Schlussfolgerungen.

1. Überlauf aus dem Ufergraben tiefer, als den Wall zwischen Teich und Ufergraben.

2. Teich und Graben nicht so bauen, dass der Teich in der Sonne, der Ufergraben im Schatten liegt (für längere Zeit).

3. Den Teich nicht über den Ufergraben nachfüllen.

1 und 3 sind für mich jetzt nicht wirklich neu, 2 gar nicht so einfach falsch zu machen.

Die Kapilarsperre wäre in diesem Teich aussen am Ufergraben und verhindert dass Wasser aus dem Teich in den Garten kommt. Geht hier glaub ich ein bisschen durcheinander.

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------

